# holographic sights for night hunting?



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys, Im picking up my Mossberg 935 on Saturday ( Happy Birthday to Myself present ) just wondering if anyone has used a shotgun with a holographic sight for night hunting. I plan on getting a barrel mounted red light , to use in combo with my buddys red spotlight. I'm wondering if the view of the red dot will be hard to see against the red glow. I dont want to go with a green dot, I just cant see it well in sunlight and the gun will be used for day and night hunting. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hellbilly1373 !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hellbilly...Unfortunately I have no experience with that type of sight.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

No idea. It doesn't seem like red on red would be good but since the light is usually not concentrated it might work just fine. You should find one from somebody you know and try it out. Let us know how it works.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One time many years ago I was playing army and had to check the compass and map to see where were to go. I had a red filter on the flashlight and a normal map. To make a long story short I could not see the red line on the map that was where we were to go to and got learned up on my map reading. I think I would check out the red on red before putting too much money into it. I can not say it will work or not.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Halo-Sight mounted on an 870 Super mag. I use it mainly for deer hunting (in Illinois we have to use slugs) but have used it a little at night. It has an adjustable brightness setting that you can adjust extremely low for night time hunting. I used mine with a white light though.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Seems the feds didnt take as long to clear my purchase as I expected! Got my mossy 935 an hour ago, I am totally in love with this gun!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real nice.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks hassell and stonegod, I put the holo sight on it, gonna pattern it this weekend and see what it does at night with the lights. Hopefully there will be some fur down at the end of the weekend. Unfortunately I cant night hunt till fall in NH, but the early morning and evening critters are in for it!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have my first one on an ar-15 in 50 beowulf and need it. The 50 is a hand full and I plan on hunting with it this fall. Max. range is 200 yds. due to bullet drop. It is about the only thing that will not give scope bite, the recoil is not bat and does not hurt but, the push is heavy. No sore arm it is just a big push.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats and Happy Birthday ! Nice looking rig you have there. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Why hasn't your ceiling caved in from those huge weights you have hanging from it


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Why hasn't your ceiling caved in from those huge weights you have hanging from it


Haha! *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* ceiling fan!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Why hasn't your ceiling caved in from those huge weights you have hanging from it


Haha! *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* ceiling fan!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice rig. You will enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Well, no fur down this past weekend. I spent alot of time paterning the mossy on Saturday and came to the conclusion that I really didn't need the holo sight on it at all. It seemed to just be in the way of my total field of view, and the stock sights on it work just fine and are plenty bright enough for night shooting. I planned on hunting Sunday, but my daughter had plans for my birthday so there was no time to go out. I did however find a good spot for calling that was saturated with coyote, raccoon, possum, and deer sign, so that worked out. I'm really happy about the way the gun shoots and handles, its going to make for a very efficient predator stacker. Thanks for all the input and the Happy Birthdys guys.


----------

